# Suggesting Masking To Go On Indefinitely?



## JonDouglas (May 10, 2021)

Did Anthony Fauci tell NBC's Chuck Todd that masking could continue indefinitely?






I don't see that happening.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 10, 2021)

Most interesting to me started at the 6 minute mark; "trusted messengers." 

As for masks, I envision a section of the US (at least) keeping one in their pocket in case they come across a sign saying Masks Required. That's what I've been doing all along. And I suppose there'll also be the section that will keep wearing one even in their own cars while driving. If masks are required at workplaces and schools, I can envision people pushing for enhanced ventilation systems as an alternative (and that'll be another cash-cow for states and corporations, so green lights on that). 

What I don't see happening is American people quietly accepting laws that prohibit choice regarding masks and vaccines.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 10, 2021)

I found Fauci's suggesting that masking knocked out the flu (to almost zero) when it didn't stop covid to fall somewhere between "say what" and " isn't that convenient".  Fauci has, for better or worse, now become fodder for the cartoonists.


----------



## Jules (May 10, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> And I suppose there'll also be the section that will keep wearing one even in their own cars while driving


When I saw this, I wondered too until I read that it’s recommended if you’re going directly from one place to another another.  No cross contamination from taking on and off.  

Since both of us are vulnerable, I expect to wear a mask for a long time and will definitely do so if near an anti-vaxxer.  Or on an airplane.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 10, 2021)

Jules said:


> When I saw this, I wondered too until I read that it’s recommended if you’re going directly from one place to another another.  No cross contamination from taking on and off.
> 
> Since both of us are vulnerable, I expect to wear a mask for a long time and will definitely do so if near an anti-vaxxer.  Or on an airplane.


Let's just hope and pray those who're vulnerable don't catch anything serious, regardless of what they do or don't do.  Taking responsibility for your own health is to your credit, IMO.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 10, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I found Fauci's suggesting that masking knocked out the flu (to almost zero) when it didn't stop covid to fall somewhere between "say what" and " isn't that convenient".  Fauci has, for better or worse, now become fodder for the cartoonists.


With the droplet vs aerosol argument, masks would prevent or minimize spread of the "regular flu", though. I can buy it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 10, 2021)

So long as reports continue to sift-in related to side-effects, deaths, even the possibility of the altering of ones genetic makeup account these vaccinations, _A_, I 100% will not consider being vaccinated, _B_, I hope mask wearing measures continue to be a mandatory seasonal measure when common cold bugs and viruses are at their height, and _C_, top figures failed to providing the world with truthful, no-nonsense, absolutely proven data related to this deadly virus at the start, and so account of their incompetence, I'm out.

There is no amount of information now that can, or will ever convince me on getting vaccinated, and common sense tells me there are untold numbers of others just like myself who have been permanently put-off by the conflicting and empty words of top authorities as well.

There are three main key issues related to Covid-19 that I wish would go away, and those three things are as follows.

A. Those who keep saying... "_the sooner everyone get's vaccinated, the sooner we can all get back to normal_".
B. The misinformation surrounding Covid-19.
C. Those who continue to go to the defense of scientists and top authorities, i.e., "_no one knew_", "_it's a learning experience for all_", "_we're all learning along the way_", "_as time goes on we will all learn more about this virus_".

The only thing I have learned about this virus and the associated vaccines that were rushed along and into production, is that morals, standards, and scruples were scrubbed from the clipboard to make way for the general populous to be experimented on like a petri dish of guinea pigs.

No one knows a bloody damn thing about the virus or the vaccines (other than the basics and what has surfaced to date), yet everyone is a spokesperson for the big pharmaceutical companies. "_The benefits outweigh the risks_".

To all those people, buzz off!


----------



## Buckeye (May 10, 2021)

If I'm making multiple stops on my errand run, I leave the mask on while i'm driving because taking it off almost always results in a least one hearing aid dangling from the mask cord.


----------



## Nathan (May 10, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Did Anthony Fauci tell NBC's Chuck Todd that masking could continue indefinitely?
> 
> I don't see that happening.


No, he said that people _might conceivably elec_t to wear masks, as data shows mask wearing(and other measures) directed at Covid spread also drastically reduced the annual flu season.


----------



## Nathan (May 10, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I found Fauci's suggesting that masking knocked out the flu (to almost zero) when it didn't stop covid to fall somewhere between "say what" and " isn't that convenient".


I quite sure that was your reaction.



JonDouglas said:


> Fauci has, for better or worse, now become fodder for the cartoonists.


That's always the plight of being a public figure.   I'm sure Dr. Fauci  pays no mind to such buffoonish detractors.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 10, 2021)

Nathan said:


> No, he said that people _might conceivably elec_t to wear masks, as data shows mask wearing(and other measures) directed at Covid spread also drastically reduced the annual flu season.


Well, hello to you too.  It was really nice of you to come along and answer the question I asked.  Did you not trust the video to provide the answer to people who might inquire?  It was a fair question given Fauci's trajectory of responses.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Well, hello to you too.  It was really nice of you to come along and answer the question I asked.  *Did you not trust the video to provide the answer *to people who might inquire?  It was a fair question given Fauci's trajectory of responses.


On the contrary, the posted video was quite clear, those who did watch it would learn directly what Dr. Fauci did say.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 11, 2021)

Nathan said:


> On the contrary, the posted video was quite clear, those who did watch it would learn directly what Dr. Fauci did say.


Whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Whatever makes you happy.


Thank you, It really doesn't take much, I have simple tastes- like for reality and the truth.


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2021)

Some people I know are planning to wear their masks every winter, as even the people who usually get a cold or the flu every year haven't gotten it this year. The masks are getting the credit for that. It not only keeps out the coronavirus, it keeps out a lot of others too.

I doubt that I would ever do that, as I find the masks very difficult to breathe in, especially while walking outside. But just as many do in other countries, some people all over the world will continue wearing the mask for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Chet (May 11, 2021)

Since my trips out in public are usually brief, I could wear a mask indefinitely if I had to. It would be a different story though if 
I still worked.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 11, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Thank you, It really doesn't take much, I have simple tastes- like for reality and the truth.l.


Spoken like a true politician on the stump.


----------



## chic (May 11, 2021)

I do think Dr. F meant they would be worn seasonally but what is going to happen every winter? Masks mandates to prevent people from catching the flu? It just seems extreme. As long as it's not mandated, I don't care what other people decide to do. It's their choice.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Spoken like a true politician on the stump.


That's actually amusing, I assume you meant it as such.


----------



## Ladybj (May 11, 2021)

Jules said:


> When I saw this, I wondered too until I read that it’s recommended if you’re going directly from one place to another another.  No cross contamination from taking on and off.
> 
> Since both of us are vulnerable, I expect to wear a mask for a long time and will definitely do so if near an anti-vaxxer.  Or on an airplane.


How would you know if you are near an anti-vaxxer?  Also, if you are vaccinated, if you catch the virus - according to the Studies.. you should get a mild case.  Maybe I am missing something???  Hopefully they will come up with a better vaccine soon. However, something is better than nothing.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2021)

chic said:


> I do think Dr. F meant they would be worn seasonally but what is going to happen every winter? Masks mandates to prevent people from catching the flu? It just seems extreme. As long as it's not mandated, I don't care what other people decide to do. It's their choice.


What really gets my goat, Chic, is people who get sick and carry on as if life is normal. I'm referring to the common cold and flu bug season. 

Personally, I would love to see a mandatory seasonal mask wearing order implemented starting in the fall and ending in the early spring for such.


----------



## win231 (May 11, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I found Fauci's suggesting that masking knocked out the flu (to almost zero) when it didn't stop covid to fall somewhere between "say what" and " isn't that convenient".  Fauci has, for better or worse, now become fodder for the cartoonists.


Last year, I predicted that some "experts" would credit masking & 6-ft social distancing to fewer flu cases & I've been laughing ever since.
They're relying on people being so impressed by credentials, they'll robotically believe anything they're told.  We have many "Flu seasons" where there are very few cases - long before Covid & masks.
But why should Fauci miss a chance to look like an angel from above?


----------



## Jules (May 11, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> How would you know if you are near an anti-vaxxer?  Also, if you are vaccinated, if you catch the virus - according to the Studies.. you should get a mild case.  Maybe I am missing something???  Hopefully they will come up with a better vaccine soon. However, something is better than nothing.


Unfortunately, I won’t know with strangers.  There have been some very vocal anti-vaxxers locally. If I can’t avoid them, I’ll wear a mask.


----------



## chic (May 12, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> What really gets my goat, Chic, is people who get sick and carry on as if life is normal. I'm referring to the common cold and flu bug season.
> 
> Personally, I would love to see a mandatory seasonal mask wearing order implemented starting in the fall and ending in the early spring for such.


Do you work or need to? Do you live in a mask mandate state?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 12, 2021)

chic said:


> Do you work or need to? Do you live in a mask mandate state?


I don't work, but here in Canada, we are under a mandatory mask wearing order and have been for quite some time.


----------



## chic (May 12, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I don't work, but here in Canada, we are under a mandatory mask wearing order and have been for quite some time.


Yes, I've heard that from other Canadians.


----------



## Sunny (May 12, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> How would you know if you are near an anti-vaxxer?  Also, if you are vaccinated, if you catch the virus - according to the Studies.. you should get a mild case.  Maybe I am missing something???  Hopefully they will come up with a better vaccine soon. However, something is better than nothing.


I've never given this much thought, but with all the other diseases, I wonder if the vaccines are 100% effective?  Or can you just get a mild case of some of those diseases, and probably won't die from them?

Of course, a 100% effective vaccine against Covid would be preferable. But I think we've come amazingly close to that in a very short time. The 95% protection makes sense to me.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 12, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I've never given this much thought, but with all the other diseases, I wonder if the vaccines are 100% effective?  Or can you just get a mild case of some of those diseases, and probably won't die from them?
> 
> Of course, a 100% effective vaccine against Covid would be preferable. But I think we've come amazingly close to that in a very short time. *The 95% protection makes sense to me.*


Question is... where does the 95% efficacy rate originate, and why is everyone believing/buying into it? 

Aside from not believing the vaccines to be 95% effective, I don't even believe the vaccines are effective.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 12, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I quite sure that was your reaction.
> 
> 
> That's always the plight of being a public figure.   I'm sure Dr. Fauci  pays no mind to such buffoonish detractors.


Good morning, Nathan.  You will recall that the above was your reaction to the following statement I made

_I found Fauci's suggesting that masking knocked out the flu (to almost zero) when it didn't stop covid to fall somewhere between "say what" and " isn't that convenient".  Fauci has, for better or worse, now become fodder for the cartoonists._​
Apparently, I wasn't the only one having such thoughts.  Just to balance out your opinion of my reaction, here's the statement of one Dr. Thomas Siler, MD:

_The CDC also made influenza deaths magically vanish for this flu season. The CDC created a new category of death from pneumonia, influenza, and COVID-19 to lump those causes together. This only created confusion about COVID-19 deaths -- *and please, don’t say that masking and distancing reduced influenza deaths while not reducing COVID-19 deaths*. Assuredly, some influenza deaths were lumped into the COVID-19 category this season._​
I am not going to give you the source that  printed Dr. Siler's statement lest you start trying to impugn that source, as was done with another post. Dr. Siler, not the source, made the statement.


----------



## win231 (May 12, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Question is... where does the 95% efficacy rate originate, and why is everyone believing/buying into it?
> 
> Aside from not believing the vaccines to be 95% effective, I don't even believe the vaccines are effective.


People believe & buy into what they _want_ to believe.  Especially frightened people who believe the statistics they're fed.
If they want to sell something, they have to come up with a number that sounds good - like 95%.  They know better than to say "100%" because that wouldn't be believable, but 95%?  Hey......we're _almost _perfect.
In my teens, I worked for a company that sold home burglar alarms.  Our training was mainly focused on "Statistics & numbers" & how "Fear Sells."  We were trained to give totally fabricated numbers of home burglaries & the "Epidemic of Rampant Crime."  It worked with some.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 12, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Question is... where does the 95% efficacy rate originate, and why is everyone believing/buying into it?
> 
> Aside from not believing the vaccines to be 95% effective, I don't even believe the vaccines are effective.



Aunt Marg, see this article in LiveScience. I believe it may answer your question.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 12, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Aunt Marg, see this article in LiveScience. I believe it may answer your question.


Thank you for the article, Jon.


----------



## Ladybj (May 12, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> So long as reports continue to sift-in related to side-effects, deaths, even the possibility of the altering of ones genetic makeup account these vaccinations, _A_, I 100% will not consider being vaccinated, _B_, I hope mask wearing measures continue to be a mandatory seasonal measure when common cold bugs and viruses are at their height, and _C_, top figures failed to providing the world with truthful, no-nonsense, absolutely proven data related to this deadly virus at the start, and so account of their incompetence, I'm out.
> 
> There is no amount of information now that can, or will ever convince me on getting vaccinated, and common sense tells me there are untold numbers of others just like myself who have been permanently put-off by the conflicting and empty words of top authorities as well.
> 
> ...


VERY, VERY WELL STATED!!!!!


----------



## oldman (May 12, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Aunt Marg, see this article in LiveScience. I believe it may answer your question.





JonDouglas said:


> Aunt Marg, see this article in LiveScience. I believe it may answer your question.


That’s a pretty good article, but how the efficacy rating was determined goes beyond what’s in the reading. It’s a very long drawn out procedure before the scientists come up with the number. Try reading this, if the site allows:

Efficacy Rating


----------



## oldman (May 12, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Question is... where does the 95% efficacy rate originate, and why is everyone believing/buying into it?
> 
> Aside from not believing the vaccines to be 95% effective, I don't even believe the vaccines are effective.


If you have received three doses of the polio vaccine, you would be 99-100% protected. If you receive four doses or any combination of the two types of vaccine, you would be 100% protected. Same methodology was used to determine these efficacy ratings.


----------



## oldman (May 12, 2021)

You would think that being a pilot for 33 years, I would have gotten illnesses like the flu or worse in the winters. I can remember only two years that I got sick with the seasonal flu. I think that’s a pretty good record. However, the one out of the two years, I really got sick. I don’t know the strain, but it hit me like a ton of bricks.


----------



## Nathan (May 12, 2021)

Ooops, post editing malfunction, see post #38 .


----------



## Nathan (May 12, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Good morning, Nathan. You will recall that the above was your reaction to the following statement I made
> 
> I found Fauci's suggesting that masking knocked out the flu (to almost zero) when it didn't stop covid to fall somewhere between "say what" and " isn't that convenient". Fauci has, for better or worse, now become fodder for the cartoonists.
> 
> ...


What's up with this @JonDouglas, didn't you get enough sleep last night, or just suffering from _irregularity_?  
Was our conclusion of this discussion too peaceful?   I'm seeing this post as "beating a dead horse", I would use an emoticon for emphasis, but the forum doesn't have one available.   But don't worry, I shall find one.



JonDouglas said:


> I am not going to give you the source that printed Dr. Siler's statement lest you start trying to impugn that source, as was done with another post. Dr. Siler, not the source, made the statement.


I don't know who Dr. Siler is and don't rightly care, you go ahead and just protect your source from my excellent ability of _source impugning_.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 12, 2021)

Nathan said:


> What's up with this @JonDouglas, didn't you get enough sleep last night, or just suffering from _irregularity_?
> Was our conclusion of this discussion too peaceful?   I'm seeing this post as "beating a dead horse", I would use an emoticon for emphasis, but the forum doesn't have one available.   But don't worry, I shall find one.
> 
> 
> I don't know who Dr. Siler is and don't rightly care, you go ahead and just protect your source from my excellent ability of _source impugning_.


If your attacks stop, my replies will stop.  Deal?


----------



## Nathan (May 12, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> If your attacks stop, my replies will stop.  Deal?


Oh brother,"attacks"...really?   You started this thread with a video and a question...I responded NICELY, and kept my responses _extra nice_ throughout the progression of the thread.  
It sounds to me as if you are attempting to provoke me, for reasons that are beyond my comprehension.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 12, 2021)

Chet said:


> Since my trips out in public are usually brief, I could wear a mask indefinitely if I had to. It would be a different story though if
> I still worked.


That's how I feel too.  I'm fully vaccinated and still pull up my mask when close to people, even outdoors.  When they first started talking about this novel coronavirus on the news, I went into my drawers and took out two bandanas I had that I never use.  I folded them and put rubber bands on them for quick and easy homemade masks for me and my husband.  That was before there was talk of any mandates, common sense told me it was wise to start wearing one in public.  Being retired during the pandemic made it much easier than those who were still employed.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (May 12, 2021)

The CDC has reported that this past winter season saw a *record low* in reported seasonal flu and colds.  It determined that masking is the principle reason for this.  As we all know, preventive medicine is best.  If it can help prevent these conditions as well as the pandemic, it stands to reason that we should all engage in masking.

Recall the SARS outbreak in the early 2000s.  It killed a great many but its spread was arrested by masking. To this day many Asians wear masks throughout the entire year to avoid contagion.  *Severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2* (SARS‑CoV‑2) is the virus that causes Covid-19  which means it never fully went away.   Again, the spreading of this disease has been largely arrested by masking.  Thus, it makes all the sense in the world to keep wearing masks all year round. 

I have had the misfortune of getting strep and pneumonia in summer.  A mask will surely help prevent these conditions and avoid seasonal allergies as well.  Yup, am gonna keep masking as it prevents illness (and if I may confess, it helps to hide my ugly face).


----------



## oldiebutgoody (May 12, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> That's how I feel too.  I'm fully vaccinated and still pull up my mask when close to people, even outdoors.  When they first started talking about this novel coronavirus on the news, I went into my drawers and took out two bandanas I had that I never use.  I folded them and put rubber bands on them for quick and easy homemade masks for me and my husband.  That was before there was talk of any mandates, common sense told me it was wise to start wearing one in public.  *Being retired during the pandemic made it much easier than those who were still employed.*





So true!  Thankfully, it was a relatively mild winter as well.  That really helps.


----------

